

The Baader-Meinhof Phenomenon - Spittie
http://www.damninteresting.com/the-baader-meinhof-phenomenon/

======
frogpelt
This phenomenon shows me that our brains must be wired to ignore quite a bit
of clutter until we have a reason to consider it interesting.

